# Shu Uemura dead at 79



## Caffy (Jan 8, 2008)

Cosmetics guru Shu Uemura dead at 79 - Yahoo! News



I dunno where to post this..but the great makeup legend has passed away today. He was 79 years old.. 

*cry*






picture from Shu website..


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Shu Uemura...*

R I P


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Shu Uemura...*

.....


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Shu Uemura...*

oh noooooo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIP u wonderful talented man


----------



## Hilly (Jan 8, 2008)

Awww...very sad


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 8, 2008)

Rip =[


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 8, 2008)

RIP Mr. Uemura


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 8, 2008)

Awww very sad to hear!  Condolences to family, friends and fans of Shu Uemura.


----------



## meiming (Jan 8, 2008)

RIP Uemura-san.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Deena (Jan 8, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 8, 2008)

Heaven now has another legendary MUA to make angels more beautiful...


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 11, 2008)

here is a link to the obituary in the New York Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/11/bu...ref=obituaries


----------



## nekoneko (Jan 13, 2008)

So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May he rest in peace.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 17, 2008)

To: Shu Uemura 
~May your soul rest in peace.~


----------



## carolineswing (Jan 20, 2008)

That is so sad!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 20, 2008)

Rest for a pioneer.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

So sad - I had no idea ; ;


----------



## jenii (Jan 30, 2008)

How awful. Almost lost my dad to pneumonia a couple years back. It's a scary thing.

RIP, Shu, and thanks for the eyelash curler. I know _my_ world is a little bit brighter thanks to you.


----------

